# Subacromial Injection ?



## Jody Mortensen (Sep 1, 2009)

What CPT code does an injection into the subacromial space code to? The procedure is documented as: under sterile technique, the subacromial space was injected with 1 ml of Celestone.  I'm looking at 20610 but I do not know if that is correct.  The documentation doesn't support injecting the bursa and from what I have found the subacromial space contains the rotator cuff & the subacromial bursa, so once again I am confused & in need of help.  Thank you in advance for you assistance

                                              Jody Hecht


----------



## bella2 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would stick with 20610 as it says major joint or bursa.
Hope that helps,
Bella


----------



## teejae07 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree...20610 for Subacromial.  
If it were in the A/C joint it would be a 20605.


----------

